# position proof switches



## RenderMeThis

¿Alguién me puede ayudar a traducir esta frase? Se refiere a una característica de las válvulas estilo cuchilla que se venden en una compañía que fabrica equipos de procesos, procesamiento, transporte, etc. La línea entera dice: ¨Two (2) position proof switches - NEMA 4 enclosure.¨ Además, ¿a qué se refiere el número después de NEMA? 
Saludos


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Normally a "proof" switch has another qualifier, such as "explosion-proof"  or "tamper-proof."  Is that the case here?  A NEMA 4 box suggests "weatherproof."

For NEMA enclosure types go here https://www.nema.org/Products/Documents/nema-enclosure-types.pdf

Here is what NEMA 4 provides 
_Enclosures constructed for either indoor or outdoor use to provide a degree of protection to personnel against access to __hazardous parts; to provide a degree of protection of the equipment inside the enclosure against ingress of solid foreign objects (falling dirt and windblown dust); to provide a degree of protection with respect to harmful effects on the equipment due to the ingress of water (rain, sleet, snow,splashing water, and hose directed water);and that will be undamaged by the external formation of ice on the enclosure. 
_


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
NEMA National Electrical Manufacturers Association, el número que sigue dice el grado de hermeticidad del componente, en este caso el interruptor.
Me parece un poco rara la frase, NEMA 4 suele ser Weatherproof, watertight, dust-tight, por esto creo que falta una palabra antes de "proof".
Yo lo entiendo como: Interruptor de dos posiciones, sellado (o hermeticidad) acorde con NEMA4".
Espero que te sirva.
Un saludo.


----------



## RenderMeThis

Sí, tiene sentido, aunque no estoy segura si el dos indica el número de posiciones o de interruptores. Tendré que preguntárselo al fabricante. 
Gracias


----------



## RenderMeThis

Acabo de darme cuenta de que la frase ocurre en otro documento, donde dice: ¨Two position proof switches mounted on air cylinder...¨


----------



## Vell Bruixot

We have a clue to the function of their proof switches in the following:  "One (1) proof switch to proof both positions of the valve"   and "two (2) proof switches to proof all three positions of the valve."     So it appears as though these switches provide position-verification and possibly function-verification features.   One version of proof switches verifies "proof of closure" (for closed position of a valve, for example).     In the case of your client's products it looks like proofing switches verify valve positions affecting discharge of materials to provide a high degree of assurance that those materials will only move in the desired path.


----------



## Keahi

Hola RenderMeThis.
Ya me extrañaba, las válvulas tipo cuchilla, de guillotina o compuerta no suelen llevar interruptores de posición como testigos, a menos que lleven un accionamiento automático motorizado, en cuyo caso pasa a ser una válvula moduladora y no sólo tiene 2 posiciones pero sí tienen unos interruptores de máxima y mínima apertura.
Por lo que has agregado me parece que se refiere a una válvula de 90º(de apertura) de accionamiento neumático las cuales llevan el actuador (air cylinder) justo encima del vástago y en este una caja con los interruptores de posición (limit switch box - position switches).
En la traducción yo pondría "Interruptores de posición" porque en muchos casos estos interruptores funcionan como testigos de posición no como finales de carrera.
Nunca he visto "proof switches" para interruptores de posición o finales de carrera.
Las posiciones son de la válvula, por cada posición normalmente va un interruptor. Sobre las cajas aquí tienes una traducción de un sitio de México http://www.vacogsa.com.mx/productos/ está cerca del final.
Espero que te ayude.
Un saludo.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Here are some more examples of the use of proof switches (I realise we are talking around the translation but an understanding of the function may eventually lead to a suitable translation)

The example here is a gas-fired water heating system.   The control of gas requires verification that certain valve positions are as required, else a safety risk could result.  In the description of the start-up process we see the switches performing "proofing " functions: 


The system next checks for *proof* of closure from the safety shut-off valve,... and the air fuel valve rotates open, engaging the air /fuel valve open switch

The blower *proof switch* closes, and the LCD display will show PURGING. Closure of the blower *proof switch* signals the combustion safeguard to begin its  purge cycle.

A system fault usually occurs when the system does not acknowledge either the safety shut-off valve *proof of closure switch*, the blower *proof switch*, or the air/fuel valve open switch.

Ahora bien...Si el interruptor trabaja bien, el verificador alumbrará cuando está en posición.....

Como medida de seguridad, este calefactor está equipado con un *interruptor verificador* del flujo de aire

Bingo!


----------



## Keahi

De acuerdo Vell Bruixot, si te refieres a la descripción de un proceso, "proof" sería prueba de posición o estado.
Lo que has escrito no hace sino describir un interruptor de posición trabajando como testigo.
Yo me refiero a que nunca he visto que a los finales de carrera o interruptores de posición los llamen "proof switches" y en castellano es la primera vez que veo "interruptor verificador", tengo que leer más.
Por supuesto, estoy acostumbrado a equivocarme.
Un saludo.


----------



## RenderMeThis

¡Wau! Muchísimas gracias a todos por su ayuda y sus explicaciones  ¡¡Me serán muy útiles en esta traducción!!


----------



## Vell Bruixot

A few more words on the concept of proofing of valve functions in critical functions.  Valve proofing system in the safety engineering world is sometimes called a VPS and these are sometimes regulatory requirements in gas-fired appliances but the concept of proofing is used in many applications.  In the OP case a switch is an integral part of the proofing process. I am not suggesting that "overtravel switch"  as seen below is necessarily the implementation involved in the OP case.   It's quite possible that the OP's client is using "proof switch" as a shortened form of proof-of-closure switch but we don't know that.  

_  Some valves are available with a proof-of-closure interlock, which uses an *overtravel switch to verify the valve is closed* before the purge and ignition cycles can begin. Another means for verifying the valve is  closed is a valve proving system. This system utilizes a pump to pressurize the piping between two SSOVs and the pressurized gas is monitored  for leakage. All SSOVs and valve proving systems should be listed or approved.
_


----------

